# Help required to score high for IELTS exam



## kedar1980 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi,
I am trying to get better scores in IELTS while I have already submitted EOI and did all the formalities.
I have given IELTS once before and my scores were - L,R and W as 7.5 and Speak alone is 6. Overall score is 7.
My total points currently are 379 and need to score around 70 more points to qualify for Express Entry.

I am studying again for IELTS, however I am bit hesitant as I am consistently scoring less than 7 in the practice Listening test. 
Also, however cautious and careful I am for reading, I am not able to solve at least 3 to 4 questions in last passage correctly. 
A lot depends on luck on that day to score high in IELTS.

So I am looking for help/resources to boost my confidence and score high in IELTS.
Appreciate your help and responses!

Thanks and Regards,
Kedar


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You’ll need to find someone who speaks very good English to help you practice speaking and understanding the nuances of the English language. There are probably tapes/disks you can buy to help with this.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

And you should probably learn the difference between 'give' and 'take'. One does not give a test, one takes a test.


----------



## Tomwell (Mar 7, 2018)

Have you tried StudyPal? All my friends in New York use it to study for USMLE


----------

